# Can't boot 9.0 on HP DL 380 G7



## rainer_d (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

I've got a new HP DL380G7 that has no local CDROM. We installed FreeBSD 8.2 (amd64) on it with an USB-stick, installing onto another USB-stick. However, the install will only boot with kern.cam.bootdelay=25000.

We tried booting FreeBSD9.0 (the system is supposed to be running 9.0 anyway) and the same cam.bootdelay time, but it just panics while trying to mount the boot-image with "error 19..." etc. Basically the same error as here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=30254

What can we do about this? From "?" I can see that the boot-device is actually there, it just does not get used.


----------

